

Greenpace - a New Warrior - arnoooooo
http://anewwarrior.greenpeace.org/

======
tedsbardella
I had a problem with this site. First of all flashblock.. a big white page
with a little icon at the top left clicked on it and some strange things went
around then a boat then two words english and something else.. when I clicked
on english it went to a skip intro -which I skipped then nowhere when I
clicked refresh it brought me to my firewall scanning file page where it was
downloading a something 4 file which I then clicked off.. I feel sorry for the
wales.

